# What kind of sunglasses are you wearing?



## tecboy (Jun 23, 2014)

I just recently bought a pair of polarized sunglasses from NYS collection.  These are very clear but, give me eyes strained.  Since now is summer time, I bet all the members of TPF going outdoor shootings.  Just curious, what kind of sunglasses are you wearing?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 23, 2014)

I have raybans! Polarized.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 23, 2014)

Overglasses I got from Costco.  Pretty big, polarized, UVA/UVB/UVC/UVn...  When I wear them, my wife calls me "Darth".  I tell her... only when I also wear the cape.


----------



## limr (Jun 23, 2014)

Polarized prescription glasses when I'm driving. Cheap drug store glasses when I'm not. I have found that I lost or broke expensive glasses but not cheap ones so I paid $12 for a pair and have had them for about 7 years so far.

I like my glasses dark with a more brown/amber tint,  not grey tint. Except for the ones I have for migraines. Those need to be almost black.


----------



## baturn (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunglasses? I live on Vancouver Island. What the hell are sunglasses?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2014)

Mine are polarized prescription, single vision, in 14K gold plated Italian frames, with a single-piece nose bridge and REAL GLASS lenses...none of this plastic or resin crap for my sunglasses. Very close-to-the face frames that block out most of the side-entry sun rays. I really do not like to shoot photos wearing sunglasses, but I have a few times. I wear them mostly for river and saltwater salmon fishing,where the UV rays can cause eye damage, and to alleviate eyestrain on open water.

If you wear cheap sunglasses that can not filter UV rays, you're really not taking proper care of your eyes. Opening UP the pupils by putting cheap sunglasses in front of your eyes then blasting your wide-open eyes with UV rays...NOT good. THis is especially bad for kids; do NOT let your kids wear CHEAP, non-UV protecting sunglasses. Ever. At least that's what my eye doctor has been telling people for 30 years.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 23, 2014)

Polarized prescription sunglasses, one dark pair and one light pair, same style. Polarization is key imo, everything else is preference.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 24, 2014)

Transitions coating on my prescription glasses, Ray-Ban Aviators otherwise.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought some old glasses with large round lenses.  Then I took out the lenses and replaced them with B+W ND 0.3 filters.
If you really want to get creative use CPLs or something.


lol .. not really .. but a interesting idea if anyone has the time  lol


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 24, 2014)

Oakley Gas Cans. Polarized.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 24, 2014)

Switch Magnetic Interchange -- have it for about 4 years or something...


----------



## shefjr (Jun 24, 2014)

Ray-Bans polarized. I have bought the same style for years. Although sadly they have been slowly changing the style. They are expensive but, I usually replace them after  four or five years.


----------



## shadowlands (Jun 24, 2014)

Bolle's!!! Always have. Always will.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 24, 2014)

Oakley M-frame Pro's that I've had since about 1998 or so. They are old and the paint is peeling off of them but I have a couple of different lenses that I can use depending on the weather, I can go with clear, light tint or dark.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 24, 2014)

Oakley Juliets.







Just like those. Polarized lenses.

Lately people have been commenting on them. (I think it's because I changed out the more subtle gray/silver lenses for those obnoxious red ones, but I've had at least a couple people tease me for "wearing oakleys"... one person said "Hey, Chris, welcome to the 90s!"

I dunno. I always felt like these had a very timeless "I'm ridiculously cool and my name might be Neo" look to them, but...


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

For the first time in my life, I was actually going to get a pair of cool, wrap-around, RayBans in plastic frames and actually have some decent looking sunglasses.  But after all was said and done, they wanted way too much for them. The cost of the lens since they were wrap-arounds were already high, then you HAD to buy the green rayban glass, the store could not fit them with their own glass, and it would be a special order taking forever to get them done (prescription here).

I ended up buying the cheapest frames I could find because the store I bought my regular glasses at was having a half off a second pair.  So I ended up with two pairs for less than what the $90 rayban frames would have cost me...


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Mine are polarized prescription, single vision, in 14K gold plated Italian frames, with a single-piece nose bridge and REAL GLASS lenses...none of this plastic or resin crap for my sunglasses. Very close-to-the face frames that block out most of the side-entry sun rays. I really do not like to shoot photos wearing sunglasses, but I have a few times. I wear them mostly for river and saltwater salmon fishing,where the UV rays can cause eye damage, and to alleviate eyestrain on open water.
> 
> If you wear cheap sunglasses that can not filter UV rays, you're really not taking proper care of your eyes. Opening UP the pupils by putting cheap sunglasses in front of your eyes then blasting your wide-open eyes with UV rays...NOT good. THis is especially bad for kids; do NOT let your kids wear CHEAP, non-UV protecting sunglasses. Ever. At least that's what my eye doctor has been telling people for 30 years.



You're right - sunglasses should always have protection from UV. Luckily these days, even the cheapest sunglasses have that. I have several cheap pairs kicking around but I always make sure they have UV protection.

If I'm out taking pictures with my sunglasses on, I always have to take them off to actually take a shot. The only time I keep them on is when I'm shooting with a TLR or the Rollei that has scale focus, and even then, I'll sometimes take them off if I'm not taking a really quick shot.

But I'm almost always wearing sunglasses, even if it's not very sunny but there's still a glare. My green eyes are pretty sensitive to light and they start hurting easily in sunlight, which can also trigger a migraine. When the headache hits, even indoor lights are too harsh, so I'll wear sunglasses inside my house, and if I'm at work, I wear them for as much time as I can get away with.


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue and gold raybans.


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

Pair of polarized safety glasses 
pair of yellow safety glasses
Pair of polarized amber glasses
Pair of cheapo polarized glasses

maybe $100 in total.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

It is tempted to buy Oakley or Ray-Ban.  I always want to get one of those, but I keep scratching and breaking a lot.  Many $20.00 sunglasses have 100% UVA and UVB protection.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 24, 2014)

Braineack said:


> For the first time in my life, I was actually going to get a pair of cool, wrap-around, RayBans in plastic frames and actually have some decent looking sunglasses. But after all was said and done, they wanted way too much for them. The cost of the lens since they were wrap-arounds were already high, then you HAD to buy the green rayban glass, the store could not fit them with their own glass, and it would be a special order taking forever to get them done (prescription here).
> 
> I ended up buying the cheapest frames I could find because the store I bought my regular glasses at was having a half off a second pair. So I ended up with two pairs for less than what the $90 rayban frames would have cost me...



I choked when I read this. I spent like $300 on my non-prescription Oakleys. lol

Granted, that was 11 years ago.

I recently spend $75 to get them tuned up.  So $375/11 years= $34 a year.

I can live with that.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 24, 2014)

I have none... I've never been able to wear it. 

I should wear them, doctors recommendations, but... well...


----------



## ronlane (Jun 24, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life, I was actually going to get a pair of cool, wrap-around, RayBans in plastic frames and actually have some decent looking sunglasses. But after all was said and done, they wanted way too much for them. The cost of the lens since they were wrap-arounds were already high, then you HAD to buy the green rayban glass, the store could not fit them with their own glass, and it would be a special order taking forever to get them done (prescription here).
> ...



My Oakley's weren't as expensive but have the same experience. I've had them WAY longer than any other sunglasses I used to that point, so they have been cheaper. I love the lenses from them because they cover my eyes and wrap toward my temples, which I feel gives me better protection.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life, I was actually going to get a pair of cool, wrap-around, RayBans in plastic frames and actually have some decent looking sunglasses. But after all was said and done, they wanted way too much for them. The cost of the lens since they were wrap-arounds were already high, then you HAD to buy the green rayban glass, the store could not fit them with their own glass, and it would be a special order taking forever to get them done (prescription here).
> ...



Seems obscene.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Braineack said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 24, 2014)

I've worn sunglasses since I was a teenager, mostly Aviator style back then.  Once I put on polarized lenses, I never looked back.  I've gone with very expensive to not-so-much and the expensive ones always seemed to disappear or get damaged  the quickest.  Right now I only have 4 pair, Ralph Lauren (that are at least 15 years old), Peppers (about 5 years) and Native (just bought) and a pair of safety glasses for yard work and such from Lowes hardware.

If I'm not mistaken, this is a photography forum, even in the OTC at the heart of it.  Don't be shy folks, Let us see 'em.


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

$10 on sale


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

$5, at target


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Wayfarer and Clubmaster.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 24, 2014)

Oakley, polarized.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 24, 2014)

Johnathan Paul polarized.  https://www.fitovers.com/  They are separate oversized glasses that fit over my regular prescription glasses.  They're on a neck lanyard  so I can let them hang or lift them to the top of my head when I just want to use my regular glasses.  Combo regular with polarized can be a pain because they block seeing smart phone screens, GPS screens and the screens on the back of cameras.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 24, 2014)

I have polarized shades, but I can't see the meter in my viewfinder with them on, so I have to keep taking them off while shooting.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 24, 2014)

Prada polarized aviators 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 24, 2014)

Ray Ban Cockpits and Maui Jim Kipahulu, both glass and both polarized. Well worth every penny.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Everyone has polarized.  I'm been having eyestrain while driving my car.  Is it me or my sunglasses is crap?


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jun 24, 2014)

Ray Ban Aviators that I scored for $FREE.99.


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Everyone has polarized.  I'm been having eyestrain while driving my car.  Is it me or my sunglasses is crap?



Do you use or need prescription glasses?


----------



## al93535 (Jun 24, 2014)

poorly made,  usually meaning cheap polarized glasses will cause eyestrain.  They are horrible!
  I ended up buying a pair of black irridium polarized straight jacket Oakleys. These glasses are awesome!  The only downside to them is the tiny amount of light passed by the lenses,  9%. Unless I'm driving or its bright sun I don't use them.  At times reading lcd screens is also a challenge.  
 I usually wear my newer non polarized glasses from Oakley.  Flak jackets with black irridium vr-28 lenses.  These lenses pass 18% of available light.  Are not to dark yet can be work in direct sunlight.  Also,  I can wear them inside without being left in the dark so to speak.  
 My personal preference in non polarized,  unless driving or fishing.  

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

I am a huge fan of amber polarized lenses. Cuts down on the "blue" light. Great for all types of weather, even overcast days.

Plus yellow lenses are great for low or flat light. I wear mine during bad snowstorms.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2014)

For you cheap sunglasses wearers!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has polarized.  I'm been having eyestrain while driving my car.  Is it me or my sunglasses is crap?
> ...



I don't know.  Never had a prescription glasses.

That may explains my eyestrain. Why do I see dots on tinted car windows while I'm wearing polarized sunglasses? : explainlikeimfive


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Might want to go for an eye exam.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> For you cheap sunglasses wearers!


It had to be done Derrel.

And one for the nocturnal's......


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > For you cheap sunglasses wearers!
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



What am I going to say to the doctor?  I have no problem with non-polarized sunglasses.
I have a long history of bad migraine.  That is maybe the factor.


----------



## terri (Jun 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> For you cheap sunglasses wearers!





I've been waiting for that since I opened the thread!   Took until page three, geez!    

Cheap-o's here...


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Tell him or her exactly that. You have eye strain with polarized sunglasses, but not without, and you have a history of migraine. Are these things related and can I just get my vision checked? 

You don't really have to have something wrong to get your eyes checked. I'm talking about just a standard eye exam. Lots of places like Lens Crafters have eye doctors (optometrist, ophthalmologist...whatever it is) in the store for exams. Your difficulty with polarized glasses might be related to changes in your vision or an astigmatism or something. An eye exam will just give you more information and the opportunity to talk to someone who knows a lot more about vision than a bunch of yahoos on a photo forum


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Got it! :thumbup:


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2014)

ZZ Top brand. I work out side 30-40 hours a week 52 weeks a year and 99% of the time I dont wear any sunglasses. But when I do they're cheap throw a ways.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 24, 2014)

I have too many, but my two favorite are:

Oakley Polarized Jupiter Factory Lite | Official Oakley Store 
And
Frazier - Frazier - New - Sunglasses

also have a pair of Ray Ban, Smith, and Dragons.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> It is tempted to buy Oakley or Ray-Ban.  I always want to get one of those, but I keep scratching and breaking a lot.  Many $20.00 sunglasses have 100% UVA and UVB protection.



You get what you pay for....same with camera lens glass.


----------



## al93535 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have yet to scratch my Oakleys that are 5 years old.  Not a single one.  But I am mindful and take care of my stuff.  

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have polarized Oakley Fives and non-polarized Whiskers. I do take care of them, but they're both scratched. Oh well.


----------



## elizpage (Jun 24, 2014)

I switch between Polarized Maui Jims and Polarized Ray Bans.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 24, 2014)

Kundalini is still one of the coolest looking dudes on the forum.

Here's me with my standard silver lenses.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm...  Chris, I figured you wwere more the Kojak type.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2014)

terri said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=R9WTlP08LEg[/video]
> ...



Yeah...I know...I figured EVERYBODY must be like, asleep at the switch...and I got the chance to post it first. I thought Kundalini's COrey Heart, Sunglasse At Night was the other blatantly obvious video option (and a damned fine song for a day like today!) ...but only one video per post, ya, know??

How about this oldie!!!!!!!!


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2014)

I call them the bug glasses. These are the ones I wear for the migraine. I don't really like to be seen in them, though :er: This was a few years ago and I still have them. I keep them next to the Advil.


----------



## snerd (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheap, huge, scratched, cool.


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Im not wearing any my face is naked.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 25, 2014)

I love this thread just for selfies in it.... just saying


----------



## Flare (Jun 25, 2014)

Ray Ban small very small


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2014)

limr said:


> I call them the bug glasses. These are the ones I wear for the migraine. I don't really like to be seen in them, though :er: This was a few years ago and I still have them. I keep them next to the Advil.
> 
> View attachment 77794



Oversized sunglasses like those are often today referred to as "*stunna*" shades, which seems appropriate for a lady of such pulchritudinousness. They wrote a song about it! Wanna hear it? Here it is!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 25, 2014)

Really, Derrel listens to "Hip Hop?"


----------



## limr (Jun 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I call them the bug glasses. These are the ones I wear for the migraine. I don't really like to be seen in them, though :er: This was a few years ago and I still have them. I keep them next to the Advil.
> ...



Pulchritudinousness? How dare you sa--- *googles pulchritudinousness" --- awww, you're sweet 



>



Gah! You tricked me!!!

Now I have to pull this out out again!


----------



## WW3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ray-Ban style ones from Zoo York. They're light and cheap, which is good for someone who doesn't usually wear sunglasses.


----------



## MistyJhones (Oct 10, 2017)

I have multiple sunglasses like Ray Ban, Oakley sunglasses, sport sunglasses.


----------



## Destin (Oct 10, 2017)

Knock off version of the Oakley Holbrooks. 

I lose or break way too many pairs of sunglasses to buy the real thing. Between my job and my active lifestyle they just don’t seem to stick around or last for more than a few weeks. Even wearing $20-30 knockoffs I still spend several hundred a year on sunglasses.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 10, 2017)

I keep scratching mine, so I stop buying expensive pair.  I prefer the ones in Target, Ironman.


----------



## limr (Oct 10, 2017)

tecboy said:


> I keep scratching mine, so I stop buying expensive pair.  I prefer the ones in Target, Ironman.



Hey, did you ever go for that eye exam!


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2017)

Serengeti Drivers*® *Gradient - polarized, have been my sunglasses since 1986.
I get a new pair every 10 years or so.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 10, 2017)

Cheap ones (major ZZ Top fan, here).


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2017)

I have those big oversized ones (Sam's club) that fit over my glasses. No fasion statement but get the job done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 25, 2017)

I just duct tape an empty beer bottle across my vision. You know the old saying about beer goggles and ugly women?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 25, 2017)

Oakley polarized with contacts and prescription transitional Spy from Costco.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

When Driving, Maui Jim aviators in black or brown *(depending on weather conditions)*
When just chilling I wear Persol 5309


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

Well I used to wear Ray Ban Aviators.  Back then I used to say I would never pay $100 for a pair of $1 plastic sunglasses (Oakley).  But then I eventually did.  Lost them after about 2 years.  Since then nothing but polarized cheap China sunglasses.  For a while I was even wearing dark safety glasses.  They did double duty.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

I sometimes feel you guys are a LOT older than I am.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## ashlynnjudd123 (Apr 18, 2018)

gold raybans
nicemovies.co


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 26, 2018)

Before my Pop fully retired he worked at a country club and the golfers would leave all kinds of stuff in the cart not caring or picking up at the lost and found (nice to have that kind of money). So I have about 20 pair of high end sunglasses.


----------



## LostBoy1 (May 25, 2018)

Cost Del Mar polarized.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay (May 25, 2018)

Polarized clip-ons. Sucks wearing glasses. 

The most common are a smoked or grey lens. Sometimes a dark green. They work well. The harder to find ones are the yellow. Like blue blockers. Found a pair that fit my glasses and guard it with my life. Sounds funny, but in certain situations, they are invaluable.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 26, 2018)

Transition lenses for me...


----------



## weepete (May 26, 2018)

Eyelevel polarising sunglasses just now, cheap as chips and they get the job done. Had a couple of pairs of Oakleys which I loved but apparently I can't be trusted with expensive sun glasses!


----------



## Peeb (May 26, 2018)

Clip-on


----------



## Fujidave (May 26, 2018)

Great £15 worth of polarising for me, nice blue tint in them.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 26, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Mine are polarized prescription, single vision, in 14K gold plated Italian frames, with a single-piece nose bridge and REAL GLASS lenses...none of this plastic or resin crap for my sunglasses. Very close-to-the face frames that block out most of the side-entry sun rays. I really do not like to shoot photos wearing sunglasses, but I have a few times. I wear them mostly for river and saltwater salmon fishing,where the UV rays can cause eye damage, and to alleviate eyestrain on open water.
> 
> If you wear cheap sunglasses that can not filter UV rays, you're really not taking proper care of your eyes. Opening UP the pupils by putting cheap sunglasses in front of your eyes then blasting your wide-open eyes with UV rays...NOT good. THis is especially bad for kids; do NOT let your kids wear CHEAP, non-UV protecting sunglasses. Ever. At least that's what my eye doctor has been telling people for 30 years.


 
Do you not have a problem with magpies trying to steal those ?

Also do you use a cup thing for the eye-peace on your camera people tell me there not great but Id like to try one of them.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 7, 2018)

Ray Bans New Wayfarer with the classic green tint. 

These are the real ones, made in Italy.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 7, 2018)

Polarized prescription sunglasses I pretty much only use for driving. If I am out in the sun I generally wear a wide brimmed hat.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been wearing Oakleys since I was in high school, although I tried going with Smith Optics for awhile.

I have a pair of Oakley Sliver XL with the Tungsten Prizm lens and a pair of Holbrooks with the normal Prizm lenses. I alternate between the two, although the Holbrooks get more work in the car, and the Slivers tend to be my golfing/outdoor go-tos.


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm kind of cheap when it comes to certain things, but for cheap I love the Panama Jack brand from WalMart


----------

